# Green Water & Willow



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, I have GW  and would like to try the Willow Stick treatment. Does anyone planning on attending the January DFW meeting have easy access to a willow tree? Sure would appreciate a couple of sticks.

thanks,
TAM


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

TAM,

I saw your posting for a while now without any replies. So i thought i would at lease try to help. I have tried the willow treatment without much success. I used a willow branch totally submarged for a month. I did not get any roots to form. My brother tried this as well only he left part of the branch out of the water and was able to get roots to grow. Unfortuntally this process took approx 1 month. He broke down and purchased some algae remover which took care of the problem in a coulple of days 

My guess is that the willow branch would work for green water BUT will also suck out all of the good nutrients out of your tank as well.


----------

